# The GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Win a $750 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics!​*










*Home Theater Shack* and *GIK Acoustics* have teamed-up for a $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway. This is a tremendous opportunity to make your Home Theater or Listening Room sound significantly better! GIK Acoustics' products are beyond simple do-it-yourself panels that are found on the market today. They use high-quality materials that will not sag or leak over time, and they build every panel by employing a unique two-frame system. GIK's team of professional builders handcraft each acoustic panel, bass trap, and diffusor to exacting standards, creating attractive and effective products. Dollar for dollar, GIK proudly claims that its products absorb more sabins (sound) than any other traps on the market. 

For our exciting Giveaway, one lucky member at HTS will receive a $750 store credit to be used toward a complete order (merchandise plus shipping, 
and applicable taxes for residents of Georgia) placed with *GIK Acoustics*.


*For all the details: Click Here*​


----------

